# Miah's Crazy weird pets and their fun-filled lives!



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey guys! I'm starting a journal on the insane lives of my hundreds of pets. Of course I will aslo share my day, as well. And don't worry, so much stuff happens with my pets every day, this'll be up always! I hope you guys enjoy it. It should hopefully enlighten some of you on how some pets'd days really go down. 

I will also include pictures and videos, as well. As well as what my pets were probably thinking when something happens!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Soon as you get it up and running, I'll be up and reading.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

The Bettas and their Lazy day- 

Every morning when I wake up all the pets in my house are up. Except the Bettas. They like to nap late. Yuuki underneath his bridge and Ryu in his lantern. So i'm doing all I can to wake the boys up, and I got a few annoyed glances, but it seems to me as though they just wanted to sleep! So they finally woke up at about 7:00. Lazy boys! 

"What the hell are you doing, mom? We don't have to go no where. 5 more minutes."


"And then some"


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

How do you wake up your bettas, Miah? Mine usually get all excited when they see me get up but then I go back to bed without feeding them. Sorry, boys and girls. Mama's always sleepy.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Interesting....


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I turn on the light and lightly tap the glass so they can hear me. I'll also wiggle my finger in the water. Nothing works.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Bella's break-in-

My cat loves sneaking into people's rooms. Because she isn't allowed. She used to be allowed in my room, but after she started drinking from my tanks and peeing on my rug, she isn't no more. So i'm sitting in my room just doing whatever, and I hear a really loud thud and the door. It didn't happen again until like 20 minutes later. This time the door shot open. Bella had been jumping up and hitting the door handle to get into my room! 

"LEMME IN! I HAVE TO PEEE!!!!"


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

lol, i love bellas story, and wow you have hundreds of pets? what do you have?


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Haha, no, i'm counting my Sea-Monkeys. Lol. I suppose thats cheating, but, eh.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: Bella's big enough to reach the handle, that's for sure. I had a big old cat who would do that to the front door. Normally we'd let him in through the sliding glass door but if we didn't notice him or something, he'd get desperate and go around to the front of the house and jiggle the front door handle. Scared us to death every time because my mom and I thought it was a burglar. 

I've got one who pees. She likes to think she's male so she marks her territory. She's adorable but totally not trustworthy.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Miah, that doesn't count! You're feeding them to your fish! I get to count my babies now!


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Nah. I'm not feeding them. <3

Sure. Count them.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I think I still win, if we're not counting sea monkeys. 

I wonder why your bettas are always so sleepy.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I win. For some reason.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

No, you never win since you are mean, fushee.


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

I gotta lot of fish...
check out the signature


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Wow, Gidgey, you sure do. And they all have names, which is nice of you.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

gidgeystartedit said:


> I gotta lot of fish...
> check out the signature


 
I think you're going to have to pare it down a bit because it's too long.


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

If were counting babies add about 3 or 4 baby mollies to mine..


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> I think you're going to have to pare it down a bit because it's too long.


Ya, this ^^

I have over 50 fish, I can't put all their names on here lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> :lol: Bella's big enough to reach the handle, that's for sure. I had a big old cat who would do that to the front door. Normally we'd let him in through the sliding glass door but if we didn't notice him or something, he'd get desperate and go around to the front of the house and jiggle the front door handle. Scared us to death every time because my mom and I thought it was a burglar.
> 
> I've got one who pees. She likes to think she's male so she marks her territory. She's adorable but totally not trustworthy.


It's the adorable ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

My cat keep knocking all the ornaments off the Christmas Tree.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha!! At my parents house, for christmas, we have a beagle/basset, a lhasa/shitzu, and two children (ages 6 and 8) soooo everything is plastic/fabric this year o.o none of the cool glass ones


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mondat we're having dinner at my cousin's stepdaughter's house abd there are going to be 2 little brats there that will probably get on my nerves.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: this christmas is going to be different for our family... the first christmas the children will have without thir mom (my sister-in-law)... So we are focusing it on them more. And despite her being gone, her daughter tells me yesterday "I want to get mommy something. And then in summer we'll bring it to her." (to the grave). She picked out two pretty fake flowers and a vase, and the boy picked out a lovely desert flower, and a pot.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry, Sena. I hope everyone gets through Christmas ok. Poor kids.


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

Im sorry to hear that as well. :/ I wish you the best of luck on making it a Merry Christmas for them.

Hmmm Idk about if i have the most but i probably have the most non swimming pets... Considering i have 13 chinchillas alone atm.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow! That's a lot of chinchillas. lol


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> Wow! That's a lot of chinchillas. lol


4 females that bred between 3 males... and subsequently we still have babies that are now approahcing adulthood that we still need to hopefully sell.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: that's a lot of chinchillas!

And thanks  christmas went well


----------

